# Ferry crossings/wild camping advice please.



## Hula hoop (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi hula hoop here...we are going to Scotland in our Motorhome for 2 weeks.we live in lancs..any advice re wild camping and hopscotch? Ferry crossings please would be very much appreciated.thank you.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 27, 2016)

Ferries to Mull are terribly cheap and mull is beautiful


----------



## tribute11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Check the Caledonian McBrayne website. There are loads of options on the hopscotch offers. It just depends where you want to go


----------



## jeanette (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 28, 2016)

If your motorhome is less than 6 metres long some ferries charge you the same as a car. I believe it's called road equivalent tarrif (RET). I have a Renault van conversion, £26 return from Oban to Craignure, Isle of Mull. Mull has fantastic secenery and wildlife, lots of places to wildcamp.

Ledaig car park at Tobermory has great showers, laundry facilities and pubs.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 28, 2016)

WHich Renault do you have, AuldTam?  We have a Renault Master conversion, which is just under 6 metres.  Next year we hope to go to Scotland, and we have never been to any of the Islands, so if it is going to be a lot cheaper, we could include some in our travel plans.


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 28, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> WHich Renault do you have, AuldTam?  We have a Renault Master conversion, which is just under 6 metres.  Next year we hope to go to Scotland, and we have never been to any of the Islands, so if it is going to be a lot cheaper, we could include some in our travel plans.



I have a master too. Cal Mac ferries are very cheap now, last year it cost over £70 return this year £26 return. My youngest daughter lives in Tobermory so I visit 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## colinm (Aug 30, 2016)

I think all CalMac are now RET, even for our van at 6.8m(with bikes) it makes a good saving over the old fares, but if you do a lot of ferries it can still add up.
On the way back from Gigha (after Col and Tiree) this year we did the non CalMac Hunters Quay to Gourock which isn't RET, here's a tip for longer vans, get a double ticket (return?) from shop couple of hundred yards from port, much cheaper than paying for single over 6m van on ferry.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Gang, Some good information here, Thanks for starting this thread,,,
I'm going up in November,,and my Motorhome has an overall lengthvof 8.6mt, so am interested in this 'Double Return Ticket' Thingymajig mentioned,,,Where can I find details of this please ?.


----------



## colinm (Aug 31, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang, Some good information here, Thanks for starting this thread,,,
> I'm going up in November,,and my Motorhome has an overall lengthvof 8.6mt, so am interested in this 'Double Return Ticket' Thingymajig mentioned,,,Where can I find details of this please ?.



This is for the Hunters Quay ferry operated by Western Ferries, NOT CalMac, if you turn up and pay on board it will cost £32 each way for 5 to 10m motorhomes , but 'two journey' advance tickets which cover up to 10m for one way can be purchased from nearby shops on the day for £17.70.

Here's how fares work.  Fares Information - Western Ferries

List of shops/agents.   Ticket Agents - Western Ferries


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 1, 2016)

colinmd said:


> This is for the Hunters Quay ferry operated by Western Ferries, NOT CalMac, if you turn up and pay on board it will cost £32 each way for 5 to 10m motorhomes , but 'two journey' advance tickets which cover up to 10m for one way can be purchased from nearby shops on the day for £17.70.
> 
> Here's how fares work.  Fares Information - Western Ferries
> 
> List of shops/agents.   Ticket Agents - Western Ferries



Hey, Now THAT'S a saving,,,Many thanks, Appreciated. I will put that to the test in a cpl of months time.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome from another Lancashire lad.


----------

